# Breed Of The Week Forum



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

One of our members suggested that we add a new forum called Breed Of The Week. The idea would be to have a member who is knowledgeable about a particular breed of pigeon post photos, a copy of the show standard or a link to same (if there is a standard), and offer information about that specific breed. Obviously, an off shoot of this would be to help in identifying the different breeds of pigeons that we come across.

What do you all think? 

If there is interest in doing this, then please reply to that effect. I would like any member who feels s/he could do a breed of the week to please either PM me with the breed(s) you would like to do or just reply here. This needs to be set up in an organized way, and I need to know before hand what breeds we can do and who is willing and able to do them in order to get the forum set up in a way that it will stay organized by breed.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice idea...I love to learn about the breeds!..two thumbs up....


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Aha! I can do several breeds, as I have judged at many shows. Further, I will speak to several other fanciers who are both specialists and all-breed jusges and get them on this topic.

Hopefully, PT can keep a record so that anyone can refer easily top it and use it to identify almost any breed. It would be a help to an old guy like myself, there are so many new breeds that didn't exist back when I WAS ON THE UPWARD SIDE OF THE LEARNING CURVE........


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

I think it's a great idea! I know next to nothing about different breeds, but I would love to learn something! 

Rach


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> Aha! I can do several breeds, as I have judged at many shows.


It looks like the idea of Breed Of The Week is a winner .. so .. what breed will you want to start with Risingstarfans?  I gotta have the first breed in order to get the forum started up. 

Risingstarfans is being "picked on" because it was his idea! He who has the idea gets to be the first "volunteer"! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Let's Refine This A Bit More ..*

What should be covered in the post by the experienced fancier who is doing a contribution to the Breed Of The Week forum?

My ideas:

Photos of the breed - definitely needed
Standard - if applicable or exists post a link to or a copy of
Degree of difficulty in keeping the breed - and explain any issues such as needing pumpers
Special housing or diet required if any
"Personality" traits - docile, aggressive, flighty, down right psychopathic or neurotic (just kidding a bit here ..)
How rare or common is the breed
What would be the cost to purchase a quality bird of this breed
Is there a national organization for this breed (like NBRC, AU, IF, ASR, AHA, ESF, etc.)

Let's try and come up with an outline or format that each contributor will follow in posting about his or her breed.
Please post what you would want to know about a breed of pigeon.

And, this is all still open for discussion, so let's see some ideas/posts here!


Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*OK, its a go!*



TAWhatley said:


> It looks like the idea of Breed Of The Week is a winner .. so .. what breed will you want to start with Risingstarfans?  I gotta have the first breed in order to get the forum started up.
> 
> Risingstarfans is being "picked on" because it was his idea! He who has the idea gets to be the first "volunteer"!
> 
> Terry


Well, Terry, the easiest for me is Fantails, of course. So that will be my first. 

Second, just to add a little different breed is one I was very close to for about 30 years, the Helmet.

Third, is a breed that I have studied in detail, judged, but have never owned, the English Short Faced Tumbler.

I could go on and on, but hopefully one of the other experts on the firum can jump in for the fourth week. 

After the Pageant of Pigeons, I should be able to line up several specialists to take over for a while, and then fill in as needed. 

What day of the week should we start on?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> Well, Terry, the easiest for me is Fantails, of course. So that will be my first.
> 
> Second, just to add a little different breed is one I was very close to for about 30 years, the Helmet.
> 
> ...


Assuming the interest continues (and I'm sure it will), we'll probably start on Friday of this week so be gettin' your Fantail stuff together!

I will also put you down for the Helmets and ESF's.

Please post back what you think should be included in the Breed Of The Week posts. I really would like to have kind of a standard format from the git go ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Ferals, Wood Pigeons, and Others ..*

I'll also be looking for members to handle the pigeons that are NOT racers, show, or performing breeds. If you would like to do any of the common breeds/species that we deal with here (ferals, Wood Pigeons, Collared Doves, Stock Doves, etc.) please do VOLUNTEER!

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> I'll also be looking for members to handle the pigeons that are NOT racers, show, or performing breeds. If you would like to do any of the common breeds/species that we deal with here (ferals, Wood Pigeons, Collared Doves, Stock Doves, etc.) please do VOLUNTEER!
> 
> Terry


I like the idea of having wild and native non-domesticated preeds of doves and pigeons in addition to this one, altho they would probably just as well fit into another category.

As far as ferals are concerned, let's call them what they are: Rock doves (or pigeons). I don't know if you are aware of this, but ALL domesticared breeds of pigeons are but two generations away from being the wild type, or rock doves. 
I thinl it was Charles Darwin (yeah, that Darwin) who proved that about 150 years ago by mating four birds of widely different breeds, I think that fantails and ESF were two, and probably English carriers were one, (I don't remember, I last read that book (Origin of Species and the Descent of Man) when I was 13) and then he mated the offspring of the two mongrels produced, and they produced about 90% wild type.

Besides, EVERYBODY knows what ferals look like, although sometimes it is difficult to tell what purebreeds look like....there are soooo many.

Now I got to get busy, deadline is Friday about 5PM pdt....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> I like the idea of having wild and native non-domesticated preeds of doves and pigeons in addition to this one, altho they would probably just as well fit into another category.
> 
> As far as ferals are concerned, let's call them what they are: Rock doves (or pigeons). I don't know if you are aware of this, but ALL domesticared breeds of pigeons are but two generations away from being the wild type, or rock doves.
> I thinl it was Charles Darwin (yeah, that Darwin) who proved that about 150 years ago by mating four birds of widely different breeds, I think that fantails and ESF were two, and probably English carriers were one, (I don't remember, I last read that book (Origin of Species and the Descent of Man) when I was 13) and then he mated the offspring of the two mongrels produced, and they produced about 90% wild type.
> ...


I can make the species separate .. ie .. Domestic vs. Wild. Part of the value of this undertaking is for members and especially new members to be able to go and find "their" pigeon and know what they've got. You get crackin' on the first post about Fantails, and I'll figure out the logistics with the board software and hopefully make it happen right for everyone! 

Terry

PS: I'll sign up for Band Tailed Pigeons (these are wild and a protected species in North America)


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I'll also be looking for members to handle the pigeons that are_* NOT racers*_, show, or performing breeds.


If there were to be one breed I would think very hard about before I picked it, Terry, it would be the modern day racing pigeon. I know the roller, highflyers, and many show pigeons have a rich history that would be perfect for this kind of thing; but anyone that knows the racing pigeon's history will tell you the Racer has a history that wouldn't fit in a book the size of a 26 book encyclopedia. The racer is (commonly) a mix of 5 different breeds of pigeons. I can tell you the mix that Oscar Delbar (Maurice's father) used to create his super long distance strain was very different than that of Henri Janssen (that's the brothers' dad.) Then you have to look into the different breeds that went into these different strains (yes I used strains, Very few 'real strains' exist, in matt's opinion, but Janssen and Delbar had two of them.) Then you'd have to look at The English strains and the influence of a strong Carrier population on them. Then the American Mr. Trenton and what he did with the pigeon. If we were to do the racer for the 'breed of the week' some one would have to write a book; (i'm just talking about it being a breed of the week and it's turning into a book) Or it could be the breed of the Month. I guess you could assign a bunch of people to do little parts of this. Either way, Long story short; Before we decide to do the racer.... Lets think it through. I think it would be great to have the racer done, dont get me wrong, but it needs to be done in such a way that no one person gets to do just what they want. Its something that if it will be covered; needs to be covered through-out.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Just a thought*

First off I think that this is a wonderfull Idea and my thought in the matter is , what if we could have some type of photo contest on the breed of the week along with this. I know you may get a few more entries then you could handle but I think it would be nice to see a wide variety of members birds in the weeks catorgory


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The history of a breed would not be a needed thing. Such as the development of the racing homer. . How it dates back would be ok. Strains were the mix of set race familys that were mixed with some sucsess. And the fantail While it is an easy bird to work with it also is perhaps one of the hardest for many beginers.. Show standards cover most Or shall say any reconized breed. The fantail standard recently adapted more change to get back to the idea standard Which is a good thing. Fantails just 10 years ago could not win the shows of today Because the smaller birds now carry the needed points to compete. And other show birds the standard was changed to take them more forawrd closer to the ideal. So staying with current standards And perhaps explaining past standards Can benfit. Race birds still have a show point standard While this is a good idea I still see it will take some time to compile. Just the pictures of the many different breeds Would be a plus so It may be a good thing for novice and experianced breeders as well.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

risingstarfans said:


> Well, Terry, the easiest for me is *Fantails*, of course. So that will be my *first*.
> 
> *Second*, just to add a little different breed is one I was very close to for about 30 years, the *Helmet*.
> *
> ...





TAWhatley said:


> *I'll sign up for Band Tailed Pigeons* (these are wild and a protected species in North America)
> 
> Terry


Since this thread was only posted last evening, I'm sure not all of our members have seen it.

Just a thought.
Perhaps Risingstarfans could take the first week, representing his fantails & Terry could take the second week, representing the Band Tailed Pigeon. 
In the meantime _our_ _other _ members could sign up for a breed of their choice for weeks three & four, if they so choose to participate. 

Cindy


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Note me down for the Chinese Owls!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

This is a great idea. After the Pageant of Pigeons I'll do Domestic Show Flights.

Terry, if you are going to do Band Tail Pigeons, I have some great pictures of one.


Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am going to show my ignorance here but does the "standard" include such things as weight/height? I think that would be helpful for people like me.

I really like the idea. We have soooooo many smart people on here when it comes to breeds that I know this thread will be a big hit.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Since this thread was only posted last evening, I'm sure not all of our members have seen it.
> 
> Just a thought.
> Perhaps Risingstarfans could take the first week, representing his fantails & Terry could take the second week, representing the Band Tailed Pigeon.
> ...


OK by me, and thanks! Will be attending three shows in the next sic weeks....and that;s busy for me.....


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am going to show my ignorance here but does the "standard" include such things as weight/height? I think that would be helpful for people like me. *It depends on each particular breeds written standard.*
> I really like the idea. We have soooooo many smart people on here when it comes to breeds that I know this thread will be a big hit.


Gee, Lady T, I think you flatter us too much, smart is relative, I think experienced is more appropriate.....


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am going to show my ignorance here but *does the "standard" include such things as weight/height?* I think that would be helpful for people like me.
> 
> I really like the idea. We have soooooo many smart people on here when it comes to breeds that I know this thread will be a big hit.


Hi Maggie,
Here's a link to the _Old Dutch Capuchine_. 
The standard/Points follows the history of the bird. Hope this helps. 
http://www.capuchine.com/pigeons/Breeds/Fancy/OldDutchCapuchine.htm

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I would be happy to do write-up on figuritas.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the replies here, folks! And special thanks to those who have volunteered to do a breed! You can rest assured that I have your name and breed down on my list! 

Margaret, I'll be very happy to have your Band Tailed photos. I have a very few of babies that came in, but since they had to be transferred to a permitted rehabber, I don't have any of true juveniles or adults.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> I would be happy to do write-up on figuritas.
> Daryl


please do!.....


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for all the replies here, folks! And special thanks to those who have volunteered to do a breed! You can rest assured that I have your name and breed down on my list!
> 
> Margaret, I'll be very happy to have your Band Tailed photos. I have a very few of babies that came in, but since they had to be transferred to a permitted rehabber, I don't have any of true juveniles or adults.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry, you may not believe this, but I have finished with my fantail thingy....I got so involved I stayed up most of llast night and quite a bit of today editing and a few corrections. 
I will send it to you via private email for your evaluation...Send me you personal address, it is much too large to send on this forum's mail.

I would like to hold off on next week, as it seems we have several volunteers that I am sure will do a fine job. I will be leaving for the Fresno show next week....and will post the pictures to prove it, LOL....

BTW, I love band tails, had a couple pair nesting nearby when I lived in Big Bear several years ago. Beautiful birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> Hi Terry, you may not believe this, but I have finished with my fantail thingy....I got so involved I stayed up most of llast night and quite a bit of today editing and a few corrections.
> I will send it to you via private email for your evaluation...Send me you personal address, it is much too large to send on this forum's mail.
> 
> I would like to hold off on next week, as it seems we have several volunteers that I am sure will do a fine job. I will be leaving for the Fresno show next week....and will post the pictures to prove it, LOL....
> ...


Great! My personal e-mail is [email protected]. I am looking forward to reading this!  Just FYI, you can click on any members name/handle and send them a PM (Private Message) or an E-mail if they have allowed the e-mail option. Can't wait! Send it on!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pattersonk2002 said:


> First off I think that this is a wonderfull Idea and my thought in the matter is , what if we could have some type of photo contest on the breed of the week along with this. I know you may get a few more entries then you could handle but I think it would be nice to see a wide variety of members birds in the weeks catorgory


I like this idea! What does everyone think? The logistics could get a bit crazy .. will think about how to do it if others like this idea.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> I like this idea! What does everyone think? The logistics could get a bit crazy .. will think about how to do it if others like this idea.
> 
> Terry


I'll vote...........


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I think it is a neat idea.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Forum Is Now Open ..*

I just opened up the Breed Of The Week Forum, and it is now available for viewing and posting. There is also a new area in the Gallery where I will post the photos that our Breed Of The Week contributors provide. The photos provided by Risingstarfans are already in the Gallery and should also display in the thread.

We may have a few technical difficulties, so please bear with me if that happens! 

Many thanks to Risingstarfans for the excellent article about Fantails and for being willing to be the first contributor!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*No Photo Contest ..*

I can't manage the time to handle a photo contest along with all else that's going on these days. Sorry! I would, however, encourage all members to post their pictures of the Breed Of The Week in MaryOfExeter's albums. She already has these set up, so let's try to fill 'em up with great photos. If I'm not mistaken, you can rate the photos and still have sort of a photo contest.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here Are Some Upcoming Breeds ..*

10/31/08 - Band Tailed Pigeons - TAWhatley
11/07/08 - Helmets - Risingstarfans
?? - Figuritas - Pigeonmama
?? - Domestic Show Flights - Margarret
?? - Birmingham Rollers - Bigislerollers
?? - Chinese Owls - Becca199212
?? - English Short Faced Tumblers - Risingstarfans

Come on, members .. let's get some more breeds signed up, please! International members .. can any of you sign up for some of your wild breeds or any domestic breeds that are unique to your area?

Pigeonmama - can you do Figuritas for 11/14?
Becca199212 - can you do Chinese Owls for 11/21?
Margarret - can you do Domestic Show Flights for 11/28?
Risingstarfans - can you do ESF for 12/05?
Bigislerollsers - can you do Birmingham Rollers for 12/12?

Terry

PS: Matt and MofE .. expecting to hear from you two ..


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> 10/31/08 - Band Tailed Pigeons - TAWhatley
> 
> Risingstarfans - can you do ESF for 12/05?
> Terry
> ...


OK by me for 12/5


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

And how about Parlor Tumblers in mid January?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> And how about Parlor Tumblers in mid January?


Sounds good to me! I'll get it in the list and assigned to you  Thanks for signing up for ESF on 12/5.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Hopefully you find Figs on workbench. I did it up yesterday. I am having a big fight with computer, really needs overhaul, but can't stand being without what computer abilities I do have, even briefly. If it's not on workbench, please e-mail me at [email protected], and I'll e-mail it to you.
Daryl


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ill do Texan Pioneers. Please give me a little prep time and I need a date for my week.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

texas.410 said:


> Ill do Texan Pioneers. Please give me a little prep time and I need a date for my week.
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Thanks, Joe! Could you be ready by November 28? If you need more time, I can schedule you in December.

Terry


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> I just opened up the Breed Of The Week Forum, and it is now available for viewing and posting. There is also a new area in the Gallery where I will post the photos that our Breed Of The Week contributors provide. The photos provided by Risingstarfans are already in the Gallery and should also display in the thread.
> 
> We may have a few technical difficulties, so please bear with me if that happens!
> 
> ...


 I dont see where to find the Breed Of The Week Forum. I would like to see the articles all ready posted. But I cant find it. I would like to see how the other articles are put together and then I can let you know if I can do it by November 28


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Got it together now.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

i got modenas!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

yellowking said:


> i got modenas!


Does that mean you are volunteering to do an article on Modenas for Breed Of The Week? 

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Terry, Put me down for AMERICAN SHOW RACERS, ITALIAN OWLS, SADDLE HOMERS, and SERAPHIN.I will start on this after the Pageant of Pigeons.As I understand it we are to send you the info and you post it.*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> * Terry, Put me down for AMERICAN SHOW RACERS, ITALIAN OWLS, SADDLE HOMERS, and SERAPHIN.I will start on this after the Pageant of Pigeons.As I understand it we are to send you the info and you post it.*GEORGE


Thanks, George! I was just working on the schedule for Breed Of The Week. I'll sign you up, but none of yours will be due until January or later as the schedule is full until then. I'll get your breeds added and then will PM you about where to actually work on your articles.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Need Volunteers For Wild Doves & Pigeons*

If anyone would care to sign up to do a Breed Of The Week for a wild breed, that would be great! I just signed myself up for Mourning Doves in January. I would really like one of our UK/European members to sign up for Wood Pigeons and members in other parts of the world to sign up for some of the wild species in your locales.

Also in the UK Stock Doves and Collared Doves come to mind .. and our Australian and New Zealand members have some amazing wild species of doves and pigeons to choose from .. likewise for our members in the Philippines .. 

Here in the US we have White Winged Doves, Inca Doves, Spotted Doves, Common Ground Doves ..

I think you all get the hint! 

Terry


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Does that mean you are volunteering to do an article on Modenas for Breed Of The Week?
> 
> Terry



as long as you give me the guidelines and enough time, you got yourself a deal.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

yellowking said:


> as long as you give me the guidelines and enough time, you got yourself a deal.


It's a deal! I'll get you set up for the Breed Of The Week later today and will PM you when I'm done. It won't be until after the first of the year for your Modena article .. we have people/articles already scheduled up until then.

I'll post a list of what's coming up in just a bit.

Thanks for contributing!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Upcoming Breed Of The Week Articles*

11/21/08 - Becca199212 - Chinese Owls
11/28/08 - Margarret - Domestic Show Flights
12/05/08 - Risingstarfans - Parlor Tumblers
12/12/08 - Texas.410 - Texan Pioneers
12/19/08 - MaryOfExeter & Matt D. - Racing Pigeons
12/26/08 - Bigislerollers - Birmingham Rollers
01/02/09 - Risingstarfars - English Short Faced Tumblers
01/09/09 - TAWhatley - Mourning Doves

Not yet scheduled are American Show Racers, Italian Owls, Saddle Homers, and Seraphim to be done by George Simon and Modenas by Yellowking.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Is there anyone who can do West of England Tumblers??

WoeBeGone is quite a laid back pij and I don't know if this is something that WOEs share or she's missing a few pijie brain cells...

She doesn't move around much either...because of "fear" or just lazy or just isn't a "mover?"

When she flapped her wings for the first and, so far, only time, she flipped herself over and laid there with her feet in the air! I watched to see if she would try and right herself but she didn't. I finally went over and put her on her feet! 

*sigh*

Hugs
Shi


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the bump, Texas! I knew there was a breed that somebody had requested, but I couldn't remember and hadn't gone looking for the post yet. I will ask on the LAPC for someone to do WOE's .. there's TONS of WOE master breeders on the LAPC board.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS, Terry!!

I would HOPE that the person who does the WOEs would not only have loft birds, but preferably "pets" in the house?

I think the only way to find out if Woe is acting "normally," would be to talk to someone who has them as pets. Woe is a strictly an indoor bird, having escaped from a loft. I don't even know if she will be able to fly again due to her broken wing. She DOES exercise that wing tho, so I wouldn't be a all surprised. But, she is NOT an active bird! 

And, she also doesn't seem to be a "morning" bird!! ROFL She is more active in the afternoon and evening!

Just some thoughts...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

